# Best/easiest way to get rid of cigar odor?



## blakeschou (Feb 6, 2013)

Suggestions?


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

Are we talking out of the air or out the car or out of your clothes?

STS


----------



## fishboy2.0 (Mar 9, 2013)

For getting the odor out of a car, I used Ozium gel odor eliminators. You can pick them up on Amazon pretty cheap. I keep 3 in my car and you wouldn't even know I smoke in it.


----------



## Jimmy James (Jul 4, 2012)

fishboy2.0 said:


> For getting the odor out of a car, I used Ozium gel odor eliminators. You can pick them up on Amazon pretty cheap. I keep 3 in my car and you wouldn't even know I smoke in it.


I'm going to give these a shot.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

I think I remember @Habanolover recommending a couple of dryer sheets under each car seat. Think he smokes pretty heavy (cigars and cigarettes) and he swore by it. I got that right?


----------



## TMcNasty (Dec 18, 2012)

Don't light them.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-questions/323119-lingering-smell.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/323819-smoking-car.html


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

B-daddy said:


> I think I remember @Habanolover recommending a couple of dryer sheets under each car seat. Think he smokes pretty heavy (cigars and cigarettes) and he swore by it. I got that right?


You are correct Brian. I have been doing this for a long time now and have never had anyone (smoker or not) mention the smell in my car. However, in that thread, the OP said he tried this and his wife still noticed. Maybe it is just a persons sensitivity to the smoke? I will find the thread and post a link to it as there are several suggestions. 

*EDIT: Here is the link. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-questions/322775-effective-product-eliminating-smoke-tobacco-odours.html*

Also, I am moving this to the Cigar Accessories section.


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

Now how about for getting the smell out of clothes until they hit the wash? :smoke:

When I have a cigar my wife makes me strip in the garage after and streak to the shower. :bathbaby: So just as a heads up, if you come over to my place for a smoke, common decency requires you to avert your eyes during that part of my smoking ritual!

:behindsofa:


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

T3Hunter said:


> Now how about for getting the smell out of clothes until they hit the wash? :smoke:
> 
> When I have a cigar my wife makes me strip in the garage after and streak to the shower. :bathbaby: So just as a heads up, if you come over to my place for a smoke, common decency requires you to avert your eyes during that part of my smoking ritual!
> 
> :behindsofa:


I'm interested in this info as well, about removing the smoke, not about you running naked through your house.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

After a smoke, go in your, or your neighbors backyard and roll around in a pile of dog sh!t. Go inside and pull up a chair next to the Mrs.. Ask if she can smell the cigars on you.

Sorry I am not much help here. I just could not resist.


----------



## neko988 (Oct 5, 2011)

When I smoke indoors I use a rotating air purifier, but I found a great spray air freshener at Home Depot, the Zep smoke odor eliminator, not a fruity smell and really cuts through the cigar smell nicely,


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

neko988 said:


> When I smoke indoors I use a rotating air purifier, but I found a great spray air freshener at Home Depot, the Zep smoke odor eliminator, not a fruity smell and really cuts through the cigar smell nicely,


:thumb: I use a Centrifugal fan with a carbon filter on the end its cheaper than the Hepa filters I find and really circulates the air depending on the CFM of the fan.. I use this in my home office...


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

T3Hunter said:


> When I have a cigar my wife makes me strip in the garage after and streak to the shower. :bathbaby:


Mine isn't much different.

What I have learned is that fennel seeds do wonder for clearing up cigar breath. A dozen seeds, chewed up and sucked on a bit, go a long ways in clearing up cigar breath.


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

The Nothing said:


> Mine isn't much different.
> 
> What I have learned is that fennel seeds do wonder for clearing up cigar breath. A dozen seeds, chewed up and sucked on a bit, go a long ways in clearing up cigar breath.


Thanks for the tip. I'll have to pick some up and try. If the wife likes it I'm in (no pun/ NSFW intended)!


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

I am happy happy happy (that show cracks me up) that I married a women whose father has been a life long cigar smoker.... she came trained!

BR,

STS


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

I keep the fan on, bringing outside air in through the vents, keep ALL windows CLOSED except for driver's side front, which stays down about 1" max. The pressure of the air coming in forces all air to go out through the 1" gap the window is down, and there's zero smoke ever coming in to the cabin of my truck. I've been smoking stogies and cigarettes for years in it and it doesn't smell like smoke at all.

A few squires of an scented odor-fighter mist now and then is always good too.


----------

